# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی معماری

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی معماری

هدف
رشته معماری دارای دو جنبه هنری و فنی است كه درسهای طراحی، زیبایی شناسی و نحوه زیبا كردن حجم*ها ، نماها و پلان*ها به هنر بر می*گردد و دروسی مثل سازه*های بتنی و فلزی، مقاومت مصالح، ایستایی، تاسیسات مكانیكی و الكتریكی به جنبه* فنی این رشته مربوط می*شود.
در این رشته دروس هنری اهمیت بیشتری داشته و دروس علمی و فنی در راستای دروس هنری است. برای مثال یك معمار در طراحی خانه باید فضای آرامش*بخشی را ایجاد كند تا باعث اضطراب ، خستگی و دلتنگی نگردد. كاری كه بیش از رعایت اصول فیزیكی مثل نور و صوت، نیاز به آشنایی با اصول زیبایی*شناسی دارد.
ماهیت
معماری تركیب، طراحی و پدیدآوردن فضای زیست انسان در طبیعت است؛ كه این فضا می*تواند مسجد، بیمارستان، مسكن، مدرسه و یا هر فضای دیگری باشد كه شهر را به وجود می*آورد.
دوره كارشناسی مهندسی معماری دوره*ای است حرفه*ای كه پرورش استعداد خلاقه، انتقال دانشها و مهارتهای عمومی حرفه معماری و حصول كارآیی عمومی در این رشته را هدف قرار می*دهد. در راستای هدف فوق سعی شده است كه در برنامه*ریزی این دوره حداكثر بهای ممكن به پروژه*های طراحی معماری و دروس فنی و نظری پیرامون آن داده شود.
دوره كارشناسی معماری حداقل چهارسال به طول می*انجامد. پیش از شروع دوره، یك نیمسال به عنوان پیش نیاز ارائه می*گردد كه جزو سنوات تحصیلی به حساب نمی*آید ولی 8 واحد آن جز واحدهای دوره محسوب می*گردد. فارغ*التحصیلان دوره كارشناسی مهندسی معماری می*توانند در دوره كارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته ادامه تحصیل دهند.
تعداد كل واحدهای درسی دوره 140 واحد است و فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره قادر به ایفای نقش در زمینه*های زیر خواهند بود:
1 - طراحی (تك بنا یا مجموعه زیستی كوچك) ، از طرحهای اولیه تا مراحل اجرایی كار و طراحی اجزاء و عناصر تشكیل دهنده بنا كه این زمینه وظیفه محوری كار معمار را تشكیل می*دهد.
2 - همكاری با گروه مهندسان مشاوره معماری در جهت توسعه طرحها و تهیه نقشه*های معماری مراحل یك و دو.
3- نظارت بر صحت انجام كار در عملیات اجرایی ساختمانی.
4 - مشاركت در مدیریت اجرایی پروژه*های معماری.
5 - عضویت در كادر فنی شهرداریها و سازمانهای مشابه.
6 - تدریس در دوره*های كاردانی و همینطور دبیرستانهای فنی حرفه*ای و كار دانش آموزش و پرورش .

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
دانشجوی این رشته علاوه بر توانمندی در طراحی و قدرت تجسم و خلاقیت، لازم است كه در درس ریاضی بخصوص در هندسه قوی باشد چون برای آموزش فن و تكنیك معماری باید دروسی مثل هندسه كاربردی ، هندسه مناظر و ریاضیات و آمار را مطالعه كرد.
دانشجوی معماری باید اطلاعات عمومی خوبی در زمینه تاریخ بخصوص تاریخ معماری ایران و جهان ، جغرافیا ، اقلیم*شناسی ، روانشناسی ، مردم*شناسی و اقتصاد داشته باشد. چون معماری برای رونق و شكوفایی خویش از تمامی این علوم استفاده می*كند.
همچنین دانشجوی رشته معماری باید بتواند به زبان معماری مطلبش را روی كاغذ بیاورد. یعنی از یك سو ذهنی قوی و خلاق داشته و از قدرت تجسم خوبی برخوردار باشد و از سوی دیگر طراحی چیره دست باشد تا بتواند به زبان معماری كه همان طراحی بناها و فضاهای زندگی است، سخن بگوید.
معماری بیش از آنكه علم و تكنیك باشد، ذوق و سلیقه و استعداد است و معمار كسی است كه طرحهای فردی*اش با نقاشی و مجسمه*سازی رقابت كند و در واقع بتواند مجسمه*ای كاربردپذیر بسازد. به همین دلیل می*توان گفت كه معمار یك هنرمند است و باید مانند هر هنرمند دیگری چشم، ذهن و دستی توانا داشته باشد تا بتواند به یاری چشم و با تكیه بر ذخیره فرهنگی خود بخوبی ببیند و سپس با ذهنی پویا آنچه را كه دیده است به تحلیل كشیده و با احساس و عاطفه درآمیزد و در نهایت به یاری دست و با كمك گرفتن از دانش های فنی و تكنیكی طرحی نو را خلق كند.
با توجه به دروس خاص این رشته و نیاز به عكسبرداری، تهیه نقشه و ... به نظر می*رسد در مقاطعی هزینه تحصیل در این رشته بالا باشد.
نكات تكمیلی
رشته معماری تا سال 78 در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد پیوسته دانشجو می*پذیرفت و دانشجویان در طی شش سال، اطلاعات علمی و هنری لازم را برای طراحی یك بنا آموزش می*دیدند و در نهایت پس از فارغ*التحصیلی می*توانستنداز طراحی یك كیوسك گل*فروشی گرفته تا طراحی مجتمع*های مسكونی، تالارها و مجتمع*های ورزشی را برعهده بگیرند و یا به كارهای جنبی این رشته بپردازند. اما از سال 78 این رشته مانند سایر رشته*های مهندسی در مقطع كارشناسی دانشجو می*پذیرد و دانشجویان پس از فارغ*التحصیل شدن در صورت علاقه*مندی می*توانند در آزمون كارشناسی ارشد شركت كنند.
به عبارت دیگر طول دوره رشته معماری از 6 سال به 4 سال كاهش یافته و در نتیجه تعدادی از دروس این رشته كه شامل دروس هنری پیشرفته و تخصصی می*شود، از مقطع كارشناسی حذف شده است.
حال سوال اینجا است كه آیا فرصت*های شغلی فارغ*التحصیل مهندسی معماری با مدرك كارشناسی با فارغ*التحصیل مهندسی معماری كه دارای مدرك كارشناسی ارشد است، متفاوت می*باشد؟
متاسفانه در آزمون سراسری از داوطلبان رشته معماری ، آزمون تخصصی معماری گرفته نمی*شود و به همین دلیل بعضی از دانشجویان پس از ورود به دانشگاه تازه متوجه می*شوند كه به رشته معماری علاقه*ای ندارند و در نهایت پس از 6 سال تحصیل نمی*توانند به عنوان یك معمار هنرمند وارد بازار كار شوند. اما در حال حاضر دانشجو می*تواند پس از پایان دوره لیسانس در صورت علاقه*مندی در یكی از گرایشهای شهرسازی، مرمت و احیاء بناها ، معماری منظر و یا معماری تخصصی ادامه تحصیل دهد و یا این كه زودتر وارد بازار كار شده و به عنوان معمار فنی به طراحی تك*بناها یا مجموعه*های زیستی كوچك پرداخته و یا ناظر اجرای طرح و سرپرست دفاتر مشاوره باشد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
امكان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته با توجه به اینكه از سال 78 ، در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد به كارشناسی تبدیل شده است، در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای : برنامه*ریزی شهری و منطقه*ای ، طراحی شهری، معماری منظر، مرمت و احیاء بناها و بافتهای تاریخی میسر است.
رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته
تا حدودی مهندسی عمران نزدیك به این رشته می*باشد.
مهندس عمران با منطق صحبت می*كند اما مهندس معمار از فرهنگ، هویت و زیبایی سخن می*گوید، به عبارت دیگر معماری در طراحی یك بنا علاوه بر رعایت اصول فنی به جامعه*شناسی، مردم*شناسی ، روانشناسی و زیبایی شناسی توجه دارد در حالی كه مهندس عمران در طراحی یك بنا تنها به ایستایی و مقاومت آن توجه می*كند. به همین دلیل اگر فضاهای زیست تنها توسط مهندس عمران ساخته شود، شاهد نابه*هنجاری*هایی خواهیم بود كه موجب اضطراب ، نگرانی و آلودگی صوتی خواهد شد.
آینده شغلی و بازار كار
با توجه به این كه در سطح كارشناسی به جنبه*های فنی معماری توجه بیشتری می*شود ، در نتیجه فارغ*التحصیل این رشته می*تواند به ساختمان سازی (طراحی فنی ساختمانهای مختلف) بپردازد اما فارغ*التحصیل كارشناسی ارشد چون جنبه*های هنری معماری را آموزش دیده است، بیشتر به هنر معماری می*پردازد. در یك مثال می*توان گفت كه نوع كار لیسانس و فوق لیسانس معماری مثل نوع كار پزشك عمومی و پزشك متخصص است. یعنی لیسانس معماری به كلیات معماری می*پردازد و فوق لیسانس معماری به صورت تخصصی در این رشته فعالیت می*كند.
اگر یك مهندس معماری بخواهد فقط در تهران یا در شهرهای بزرگ كار كند فرصتهای شغلی فراوانی برایش وجود ندارد. اما در شهرهای كوچك كمبود مهندس معماری كاملا احساس می*شود تا جایی كه در بعضی از شهرها كار یك مهندس معماری را تكنسین عمران انجام می*دهد.
در حال حاضر دانشجو می*تواند پس از پایان دوره لیسانس در صورت علاقه*مندی در یكی از گرایشهای شهرسازی ، مرمت و احیاء بناها، معماری منظر و یا معماری تخصصی ادامه تحصیل دهد و یا این كه زودتر وارد بازار كار شده و به عنوان معمار فنی به طراحی تك بناها یا مجموعه*های زیستی كوچك پرداخته و یا ناظر اجرای طرح و سرپرست دفاتر مشاوره باشد.
مهندس معمار علاوه بر طراحی بناها می*تواند به طراحی و ساخت ماكت و طراحی معماری داخلی بپردازد و یا به عنوان ناظر ساخت فعالیت كند. در ضمن فارغ*التحصیل معماری آمادگی كار در رشته*های مرتبط با معماری مثل طراحی صحنه و یا طراحی صنعتی را نیز دارد.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر
مطابق موارد گفته شده در قسمت آینده *شغلی ، بازار كار و درآمد به نظر می*رسد در شهرهایی غیر از تهران و حتی روستاها و شهرستانها امكان كاربرای فارغ*التحصیلان به راحتی میسر باشد و در این مورد احساس نیاز می*شود.

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## Farzaneh15

*کسی درمورد بـازارکار معماری خبر داره ؟ واسه دختر البته !!
*

----------

